# Lightbox mit Firefox



## frkz (1. August 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Ich nutze die Lightbox 2.0 und habe diese auch schon eingerichtet. Die Thumbs werden im IE ohne Schwierigkeiten angezeigt. Ich kann die Anzahl der Thumbs über eine Tabelle  einstellen, so dass diese nebeneinander angezeigt werden. Im Firefox werden die Thumbs jedoch immer untereinander angezeigt.

IE :

http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/2865/seitemitiexplorerpp4.jpg

FIREFOX :

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/916/seitemitfirefoxzf5.jpg

Wie kriege ich es hin, dass die Thumbs auch im Firefox nebeneinander angezeigt werden?


----------



## Maik (1. August 2007)

Hi,

für nähere Angaben solltest du den Quellcode zeigen, oder einen Link zur Seite nennen, damit man da einen Blick drauf werfen kann - ansonsten wirst du dich gedulden müssen, bis die tutorials.de-Glaskugel aus dem Sommerurlaub zurückkehrt.


----------



## frkz (2. August 2007)

Das ist der Code :


```
<body link="#000000" vlink="#000000" alink="#000000" text="#FFFFFF">

<div align="left">
  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" width="611" id="AutoNumber1" height="53">
    <tr>

      <td height="1" width="611">
      <p align="center"><b><font face="Tahoma" size="2">Artworks :
       </font></b></td>
    <tr>
      <td height="1" width="611">&nbsp;
      </td>
    </tr>
      <td height="19" width="611">

        <a href="Artwork - 01.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2001_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 02.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2002_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 03.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2003_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 04.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2004_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 05.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2005_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 06.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2006_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 07.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2007_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 08.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2008_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 09.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2009_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 10.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2010_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 11.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2011_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 12.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2012_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 13.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2013_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 14.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2014_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 15.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2015_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 16.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2016_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 17.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2017_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 18.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2018_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 19.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2019_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

        <a href="Artwork - 20.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.domain&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         "><p align="center">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2020_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>

       </font></b></td>
    <tr>
      <td height="1" width="611">&nbsp;
      </td>
    </tr>
    </tr>
    </table>
</div>

</body>
```


----------



## Maik (2. August 2007)

Hi,

nimm mal das p-Element aus den Links heraus, denn erstens erzeugt es einen Absatz im Textfluss, und zweitens darf es in einem a-Element überhaupt nicht enthalten sein.


----------



## frkz (2. August 2007)

Hey danke, hat wunderbar geklappt, zumindest im Firefox. Aber im IE werden keine Thumbs mehr angezeigt ?!


----------



## Maik (2. August 2007)

Hast du mal einen Link zur Seite, damit man sich das "live" anschauen kann?


----------



## frkz (5. August 2007)

Ich habs jetzt mal kurzfristig geuppt. Hier der Link :

http://ksg.kilu.de/TESTPORTFOLIO/Portfolio/portfolio.htm


----------



## Maik (5. August 2007)

Hi,

entferne in den Links noch das doppelt vorhandene Anführungszeichen nach dem title-Attribut:


```
<a href="Artwork - 01.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;
         http://www.kingsizegfx&quot;&gt;Download&lt;/a&gt;"
         ">
        <img border="0" src="Artwork%20-%2001_thumb.jpg" width="150" height="30"></a>
```
bzw. wandle das erste von beiden in *&quot;* um.


----------



## frkz (5. August 2007)

Jetzt klappts auch mit dem IE. Danke für deine Hilfe Maik, hast mir echt klasse weitergeholfen  .


----------

